# Grill to smoker conversion



## hoosier farmer (Apr 26, 2017)

First time poster so only lightly whip me if I'm in the wrong section. I have a nice stainless grill that needs new burners and am really considering converting it to a smoker. We raise freezer beef and I have a dozen brisket and whole tenderloins in the freezer at all times. I hate begging my neighbor to smoke for me. So, being a real proponent of American made products who makes a pellet smoke unit here in the states that I could add to this grill?


----------



## submariner (Apr 27, 2017)

Great first post!!!!  Welcome!!!!!  Somebody here told me that there are 30 Pellet Smoker Company's with 150 different models.  I was completely unaware of that. So lots and lots of choices out there.  I have had a Traeger Lil Tex Pellet smoker since 2011 and recently upgraded to the new Traeger Timberline 850.  I am sure many more will chime in here to give you options.


----------



## bregent (Apr 27, 2017)

SmokeDaddy is the only company I'm aware of that sells a drop in pellet smoking assembly. 

http://smokedaddyinc.com/products/pellet-hopper-assemblies.html


----------



## pellet user (Apr 27, 2017)

Hoosier Farmer,

Like bregent said Smoke Daddy is the only one I know of that sells hopper assemblies.  As far as made in America pellet grills, Yoder is the only I know of that is almost 100% made.


----------



## bregent (Apr 27, 2017)

There are actually quite a few USA made pellet grills. Memphis, Blaz'n, Cook Shack, Kuma, Mak, Pitts and Spitts, Royall, Sawtooth, Smokin Brothers, and Woodmaster are some, but I'm pretty sure there are others.

Also, I believe that Grizzly also makes a drop in pellet hopper assembly. Don't know much about them.


----------



## hoosier farmer (Apr 27, 2017)

Do the USA made pellet smokers use USA made hoppers and controls? I have no problems welding components to the side of my grill housing so I could buy the "replacement parts" and mend it all together.


----------



## pellet user (Apr 27, 2017)

Bregent,

I guess I learned something today.  Thanks


----------



## bregent (Apr 27, 2017)

Hoosier Farmer said:


> Do the USA made pellet smokers use USA made hoppers and controls? I have no problems welding components to the side of my grill housing so I could buy the "replacement parts" and mend it all together.


You would probably need to contact them to find out. Many of them say 100% USA, but who knows what that actually means.


----------



## markspacer (Apr 28, 2017)

I converted my Char-Griller side firebox smoker to pellets last year. I bought the burner/control assembly from Smoke Daddy (www.smokedaddyinc.com) and I couldn't be more pleased. Fill the hopper, set the temp, when it hits the temp put the meat on and check the meat temp probe for the internal meat temp. When up to temp, the controller tracks the temps and from my experience it only varies a few degrees high or low from the set point. Much better temp control than I could ever get from the side box, by far. 

I love the thing! Should have done it years ago!













13124800_10153724493020852_7735311391499127522_n.j



__ markspacer
__ Apr 28, 2017


----------

